
Amtrak Train Crash in South Carolina Kills at Least 2 and Injures 116 - chmaynard
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/04/us/amtrak-crash-south-carolina.html
======
chmaynard
From the article: “CSX is not required by law to have [positive train control]
operational before the end of 2018. That’s the deadline set by Congress, but
none of the railroads seem to be rushing to get it installed and operational
before that deadline.”

